# Can I use these HF fittings in the lid of a Theil Separator?



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to build a Theil Separator to go in front of my HF DC. Planning on the typical 30-gallon shiny metal trashcan version.

I was going to use 4" PVC pipe for the feed/return lines in the lid, but then I saw these fittings from HF. My local HF has them in stock and I'm going there tomorrow anyway. Any reason why these won't work or why normal 4" PVC would be better? The reason I'm looking at these is b/c they were designed to accept 4" hose. Maybe PVC does too; I don't know as I've never built one of these things before. Thanks.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

mikeintexas said:


> I'm going to build a Theil Separator to go in front of my HF DC. Planning on the typical 30-gallon shiny metal trashcan version.
> 
> I was going to use 4" PVC pipe for the feed/return lines in the lid, but then I saw these fittings from HF. My local HF has them in stock and I'm going there tomorrow anyway. Any reason why these won't work or why normal 4" PVC would be better? The reason I'm looking at these is b/c they were designed to accept 4" hose. Maybe PVC does too; I don't know as I've never built one of these things before. Thanks.


Those will work you just need to secure them to the lid and make them air tight.

As for the PVC, using sewer drain pipe is cheaper and it has to either be shrunk down to except a 4" hose or a fitting like the ones you mentioned can be siliconed inside the PVC drain pipe. I do that with my blast gates and use a short screw to secure it better.

I use heat, hose clamps and a 1 1/2" thick circle circle to shrink down the pvc. PVC becomes soft enough to flow at about 120 degrees F.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, Richard. If HF has the two in stock I'll just grab them. I have a heat gun, but no workbench right now to work on...just a plastic folding table. No vise to hold PVC will shrinking it. Yes; a workbench is my first project I'll be building.  Thanks again.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have a stock # for those fittings, I cannot find them online.
Thanks.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

4" Elbow

4" Straight


----------

